
Show HN: MightyDash: Create hundreds of personalized sales emails automatically - mightydash
Hey all,<p>Wanted to share MightyDash - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mightydash.com<p>We create AI personalized sales emails for every prospect, allowing you to create hundreds of personalized high-converting emails with a single click. We scrape news articles, linkedin, and other data sources to create these emails. We built this product after spending hours every day sending cold emails :)<p>Please let me know your thoughts!
======
quaquaqua1
straight to my junk folder even if you really have a pot of gold to give me

